# Any expats from UK in Hastings/Napier



## LakestoNZ (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi, we are a family with 2 kids aged 5 and 8 considering moving to NZ, and in particular Napier, Hastings area. I am an accountant and my husband is a psychotherapist. We will be in the Napier area from afternoon/evening 18th December to morning of 20th and we’re wondering if anyone would be happy to meet to give us some advice on whether it’s a good move and what to be aware of. If not then advice/info on here welcome,
thank you,
Marianne


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
Not sure there's any forum members out that way now ?
I've been there quite a few times but never lived over there. Happy to answer any questions I can.
Where in The Lakes are you moving from ?
Are you coming over here on a holiday recce trip ?


----------

